# Adjusting headlights



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine are too high, got teh 6mm allen key out, made sure teh engine is off when I do adjustments not to fight the motor. How many turns and which way tho? Just gave it 3 turns one way then 6 the other and made no difference. How many turns and which way do I turn to make them go DOWN?

Cheers

Sheldon


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh comeone guys :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Drop a PM to Wak or Was


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I assume you have used search, and this is no good for you

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=134191&p=1387797&hilit=adjust+headlights#p1387797


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Park up againsts a wall, mark where the lines where the light projects (you'll have a diagonal one & a horizontal one) with a marker, then adjust. Mine were too low by miles & I turned them both 3.5 turns ANTI- clockwise to raise them. It raised them a lot with that amount of 'turnage', maybe too much.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers Tim, have you just got a single 6mm allen key hole each side? that post tripple posted sounds like there are 2? I cant find 2 :?:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My lights are low on the road , i thought the xenons were self levelling :?

So by adjusting them manually will it be ok ?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

They are self levelling with a sensor on the front and back suspension to compensate for differences in loading (like something heavy in the boot), but they only adjust to maintain their original position that they were manually set to in the first place.

When I first got my car they were very low so I parked the car on level gorund facing into my garage when it was getting dark and adjusted them.

I adjusted mine so that the beam dropped about an inch over the length of my garage using a piece of wood as a vertical measuring stick. When I had finished adjusting I marked the beam position from the ground on the wood just in front of the car and then moved the wood away, making sure that the beam dropped. A bit Heath Robinson but its' a good way to make sure the beam isn't going up hill and dazzling everyone.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Did see a post earlier from Morgan saying you should start with Vagcom before manually adjusting

LINKY


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

The reason you have to use VAG com is to disbale motor or you will fight against it when adjusting. This isnt nessaceary as WAS told me earlier this year. Just make sure engine and ignition is off when I do it.

The car doesnt have leveling sensors on front, only rear thats all it needs to auto level


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

My car has levelling sensors on both the back and front suspension, I'm assuming that all TT's are the same?

I also thought that the manual adjustment of the headlight was just an addition to the automatic adjustment, a bit like a track rod end on you steering. Once the motors have got themselves into position based on the suspension I wouldn't think that adjusting them manually shouldn't be a problem.


----------

